# olde tyme bulldogs



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just wondering if any one else has one i do hes 6months old although just under 5months in the pic hes the nuts so just thought id show him off.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Very cool : victory:

Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

theres more pics in the section below exotix mammals mate i put it in here by mistake he was 700 quid.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Good price from what I have seen


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

nice pup mate who did you get him off? my mate had a romany bulldog i my self have a mastador


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

What's a mastordoor looks like a cane corso he's quality , also what's a Romany bulldog? Mines from
Millenium bulldogz.


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

mastador is a cross mastif lab been used in spain for 100s of yrs they used them for gaurding, herding etc: matadors used them also hence the name they distract the bull if the matador get's into trouble, the dog would be sent into the arena grab the bull by the nose and pin it long enough for the matador to get to safety, my dog is cross dog de bordeaux x lab im looking to put him over a smaller bully type bitch, as for the Romany im not to sure what breeding goes into them but the last time i seen my mates dog it looked a little cracker google theres a fair we ebit about them now on the web, nice looking pup you got like the black colour


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers I love bordeauxs hence the colour of yours looks like a bandog too he's nice


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/439742-olde-tyme-bulldog-4.html#post5396303


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

i like the bandogs all the molosser type dogs look similar i want to down size him a wee bit its getting the right bitch boxer, bulldog have you seen the goti pit something similar in size and shape to that would be nice i was asked to put him over a staffi but the bitch in my op: was to small


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh me too I was gonna get one u should mate him with a something small and stocky something like a neo x olde tyme or something would make nice pups or an aylestone bulldog which as far as im aware is a bulldog x bordeux would make nice pups.


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

thats what i have in mind its just hard to get a bitch not a lot people are prepared to let you put what is in essence a cross over there bitch, i would have taken a bitch out of the litter he was in but there was only 1 and it had already been bought as with the bitch it's easier to cross what you want and for the people who dont like crossing breeds we wouldnt have many dog breeds if we hadnt crossed in the past.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Tell me about it look in the section below at that thread I started there's also better pics of my dog.


----------



## redman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would not advise anyone getting a oldtyme bulldog.
The fact of the matter is when you buy a pedigree dog you get kc papers with the dog or pup you buy so you know what you are getting.
Me and my wife bought a pup of a breeder it ended up turning out like a big staffordshire bullterrier. Me and my partner paid £900 for our puppy i was not happy at all.:devil:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

scotsmanvic said:


> i like the bandogs all the molosser type dogs look similar i want to down size him a wee bit its getting the right bitch boxer, bulldog have you seen the goti pit something similar in size and shape to that would be nice i was asked to put him over a staffi but the bitch in my op: was to small


 
what is a goti pit??!! We have 2 APBT's which are quite large (25-30kgs) so you would prob be okay putting him with something like that rather than a staff? Saying that we put our 30kg male pit to a 12kg staff bitch and she had 5 perfectly healthy pups and no probs when giving birth


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> what is a goti pit??!! We have 2 APBT's which are quite large (25-30kgs) so you would prob be okay putting him with something like that rather than a staff? Saying that we put our 30kg male pit to a 12kg staff bitch and she had 5 perfectly healthy pups and no probs when giving birth


Is this wise? :whistling2:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Is this wise? :whistling2:


Lol the RSPCA and police dont know what these dogs are even when staring them in the face. Our female was attacked in the park by another dog and when we got the police involved (she ended up with almost 80 stitches poor thing) neither they or the rspca picked up on what they were. Hence why the DDA is an absolute joke!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh everyone I nos got pits better had anything done to them


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

scotsmanvic said:


> mastador is a cross mastif lab been used in spain for 100s of yrs they used them for gaurding, herding etc: matadors used them also hence the name they distract the bull if the matador get's into trouble, the dog would be sent into the arena grab the bull by the nose and pin it long enough for the matador to get to safety, my dog is cross dog de bordeaux x lab im looking to put him over a smaller bully type bitch, as for the Romany im not to sure what breeding goes into them but the last time i seen my mates dog it looked a little cracker google theres a fair we ebit about them now on the web, nice looking pup you got like the black colour


 Have you ever seen a bullfight in Spain?
I can assure you that dogs are not used in the bullring. That's where the torreadors come in. They are the men on horses who distract the bull and put their horses between the bull and the matador if he gets into trouble.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i had an olde tyme i lost him to parvo when he was 8 months old  and yes he was fully vaccinated !!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i had an olde tyme i lost him to parvo when he was 8 months old  and yes he was fully vaccinated !!!


 
And I've still got his sister!!!!!!!
The little bitch.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

There is an F strain of Parvo out there with no vaccine available as yet to stop the dogs getting it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> And I've still got his sister!!!!!!!
> The little bitch.


dawn jack was so the opposite he was the sweetest lil thing and looked really bully too i miss him so much 



Schip said:


> There is an F strain of Parvo out there with no vaccine available as yet to stop the dogs getting it.


 
yeah thats what the vet told me too it was horrible to go through and the speed it hit OMG was not good


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Brodie is great with people, kids and male dogs but since she was around 12 months she's been a cow with bitches.
Shes getting speyed in February so hopefully that'll sort it out as it was just before her first season she changed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> Brodie is great with people, kids and male dogs but since she was around 12 months she's been a cow with bitches.
> Shes getting speyed in February so hopefully that'll sort it out as it was just before her first season she changed.


 
aww hun yeah i really do hope she sorts out after being spayed 

how are you too not spoken to you in ages hun


----------

